# Is there such a thing as natural IUI?



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi
We have just had our first ICSI which was a BFN.  However, the clinic found that DH sperm was much better quality than previously thought, so we are trying to find out if we could have IUI, rather than going through another ICSI.
It is probably a really stupid question  , but do you always have to take stimming drugs or can you have IUI by monitoring your natural ovulation?
Thanks
Ali*


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Ali

I did natural IUI's. They way it worked at my clinic was that I called them on day 1 and booked for a scan on day 10 - then they would tell me when to start ovulation predictor tests and as soon as I detected an LH surge with the tests, I called the clinic and went in for basting the following day. It probably differs slightly from place to place and I know some clinics baste twice but I hope that helps hun

Lou
X


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi ali,

I had medicated IUI at SEFC at the Nuffield hospital in Tunbridge Wells & I'm pretty sure they do natural cycles.

I hope this is of some help.

Liz
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yup you can do IUI on a natural cycle, a clomid cycle or a medicated cycle on short or long protocols. The short protocol is jabs & hcg jab, the long down regging & jabs + hcg.

The success rates do go up depending on the amount of control of the cycle so natural IUI has the lowest success rate but it can work.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there Ali,

Just to let you know that I had 2 cycles of "natural" IUI.  I had to call on the first day of my period & I went in for a scan 10 days later to assess follicle size & then every few days to measure size until they were happy to give the HCG trigger shot & then finally in for basting.

I got a BFP on my second go.

Hope that helps, if you have any other questions please do ask.  Good luck!!

Minkey x


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Me too. I've had 2 abroad and am due a third at the Lister although they are going to give me an HCG shot to make follie pop at the right time. It's really uninvasive and I'm not keen on the idea of all those hormones you take for stimulated cycle esp if you ovualte anyway.

Having said that if this go doesn't work I'll ask for a stimulated one as IVF seems like a big step. I'd love to know does anyone know the difference in success rates between natural and stimulated?


----------

